# Any Scott Wave reviews?



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

I threw one a few days ago, would definitely recommend. Very easy casting rod, quick and responsive tip section.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Yamadog said:


> I threw one a few days ago, would definitely recommend. Very easy casting rod, quick and responsive tip section.


I’m assuming this rod replaced the tidal? How is the wave compared to the tidal? I haven’t been by my local fly shop to see if they have any yet. I like my tidal and in love with the sector so I’m curious to try it out


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I haven’t tried one yet but I’d like to. However I don’t think it’ll be a rod to make you not want an nrx anymore.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

HoseMonkey said:


> I’m assuming this rod replaced the tidal? How is the wave compared to the tidal? I haven’t been by my local fly shop to see if they have any yet. I like my tidal and in love with the sector so I’m curious to try it out


Yes it did. Been a while since I've thrown a tidal but I'd say the wave is faster and over all feels like a much higher end rod.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

MDebi said:


> Anyone got any good reviews for the new Scott Wave? Worth looking into or should I keep saving up for an NRX+?


What weight and species are you targeting? I’ve owned two NRX rods and while I loved them, I found some of my anglers had a hard time feeling the rod load, so I sold them and moved to something more progressive.

My 9 NRX was a compound bow and arrow. But put an intermediate caster with it and it was a broom stick. 

The best rod depends on what you are targeting and your style. I am interested in the Wave as well. The Tidal is a great rod for intermediate casters, I have a 7 wt and it is my go to rod for reds and the occasional fly angler. Loads with ease and is a smooth cast. The NRX? Not even the same - that rods needs like speed and a mean haul to load.


----------



## MDebi (Nov 30, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> What weight and species are you targeting? I’ve owned two NRX rods and while I loved them, I found some of my anglers had a hard time feeling the rod load, so I sold them and moved to something more progressive.
> 
> My 9 NRX was a compound bow and arrow. But put an intermediate caster with it and it was a broom stick.
> 
> The best rod depends on what you are targeting and your style. I am interested in the Wave as well. The Tidal is a great rod for intermediate casters, I have a 7 wt and it is my go to rod for reds and the occasional fly angler. Loads with ease and is a smooth cast. The NRX? Not even the same - that rods needs like speed and a mean haul to load.


Mostly I’m targeting reds in Tampa Bay. I’ve cast an nrx and it felt effortless to load that rod but it’s hard to swallow $900 for rod. I’m also super bias to gloomis because all my spinning gear is Gloomis but I’m open to exploring other options until I’m ready to spend the money if it’s worth it.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

The NRX is an awesome rod without a doubt. 

Most shops should have the Wave in stock. Call around and go cast it. Spending $650 plus on a rod shouldn't be made without putting one in your hands. I had to opportunity to cast the 8 a couple weeks ago and would definitely consider fishing one. It's a high quality rod. 

The other thing to consider..Most people purchase a rod in that price point ($650+) to fish the absolute snot out of it. Assuming that you're going to purchase this rod to keep for a few years...$250-$350 shouldn't keep you from buying what you really want. You'll just end up wanting the rod you wanted in the first place. Seen buyer's remorse happen way too many times in the shop. Just save up the extra paycheck and get what you want.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

MDebi said:


> Mostly I’m targeting reds in Tampa Bay. I’ve cast an nrx and it felt effortless to load that rod but it’s hard to swallow $900 for rod. I’m also super bias to gloomis because all my spinning gear is Gloomis but I’m open to exploring other options until I’m ready to spend the money if it’s worth it.


The NRX is a bad ass rod, but not for redfish IMO. Too fast and not good at close in shots. But I don’t fish TB reds either which I hear are snobs. I’d personally go with a Tidal or Wave, assuming the Wave is similar (I haven’t casted it yet).

The TFO Mangrove is another great redfish rod that doesn’t break the bank. I’ve outfitted anglers with them and they used them for bones, bass and reds with success. And they are fun to cast, effortless and smooth.


----------



## raw10628 (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone spent more time with the Wave yet? What lines are you finding pair well with it? I have an 8wt on the way for redfish on TX coast.


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

raw10628 said:


> Anyone spent more time with the Wave yet? What lines are you finding pair well with it? I have an 8wt on the way for redfish on TX coast.


Please let us know your thoughts when you get it. I've been considering it as a backup to my 8wt Sector.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

NRX and NRX*+* seem to be tossed around as interchangeable items and in practice they feel quite different to me. I didn't much care for the NRX but I have a number of the NRX*+* rods that I quite like.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

ikankecil said:


> NRX and NRX*+* seem to be tossed around as interchangeable items and in practice they feel quite different to me. I didn't much care for the NRX but I have a number of the NRX*+* rods that I quite like.


In my opinion they are totally different. I like both rods a lot but the nrx+ has a lot more feel and close range capabilities than the original nrx.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

raw10628 said:


> Anyone spent more time with the Wave yet? What lines are you finding pair well with it? I have an 8wt on the way for redfish on TX coast.


Fished an 8wt Wave yesterday. It's a fast rod and likes to be loaded up but it is still light in hand and has really good feedback to the caster. I was using SA Grandslam although I suspect SA Redfish would be a great line for that rod a well.


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Fished an 8wt Wave yesterday. It's a fast rod and likes to be loaded up but it is still light in hand and has really good feedback to the caster. I was using SA Grandslam although I suspect SA Redfish would be a great line for that rod a well.


Compared to Sage Maverick?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

k_lindsey14 said:


> Compared to Sage Maverick?


Faster than the Maverick. The Maverick loads deeper in the blank, while the Wave will load more in the upper section of the rod with the same effort compared to the Maverick. The Wave reminds me of the Meridian which was replaced by the Sector.


----------



## 406spey (Jan 21, 2021)

Might have to give the wave 8 wt a try. I wanted a new 8wt for awhile now.


----------

